# Virtual Audio Cable Not Working



## ImplicitFTW (Sep 24, 2012)

I've installed, uninstalled, and reinstalled VAC several times but I can never get Line 1 to appear. If I try to open the program's control panel, it simply states that the driver is not loaded. I need to get this working ASAP for a stream I have to do shortly so any help would be appreciated. Thanks. :thanx:


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

I had tried that not to long ago as well... didn't work for me either. 

First, what audio chip/drivers do you have?

Second, by stream, do you mean stream audio from your computer (ex. YouTube or WMP) through your microphone (ex. Skype or recording).

Thirdly, if you right click the speaker icon, then go to recording devices, is there a device by the name of "Stereo Mix" ?

Regards,

Mark


----------



## ImplicitFTW (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, what I'm trying to do is stream to TwitchTV via XSplit. However, I only have a dazzle and to stream audio and commentary, I need to use VAC. And there is stero mix, but I am streaming from a console so I cannot use it. And I don't exactly know what audio chip/drivers I have, where can I find out? Thanks.

~ Implicit


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

I haven't had much experience with VAC or other audio streaming techniques. I am assuming that you are trying to "mix" the stream from the dazzle (console) and from your microphone into XSplit, Correct?


----------



## ImplicitFTW (Sep 24, 2012)

Kind of. XSplit is unable to stream audio from a DazzleDVC100 capture card, so the only way for me to have sound is to set up a virtual line that will contain the audio. In addition, I need a second line to provide commentary. The problem seems to be with the drivers though. It is an unsigned driver that needs to be installed, so I opened up command prompt and used the *bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON* command to allow me to use it, but even after rebooting my PC and installing and using the command several more times I still get the same issue.


----------



## ImplicitFTW (Sep 24, 2012)

*bump*


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

Just an FYI, it would be "bcdedit /set testsigning on"

Either way, that wouldnt be it. I just installed VAC to test it.

Open the control panel (for VAC not windows control panel ; should be in the start menu) Then in the top left it should say "cables" make sure that it is set to 1 (or more) and then press the set button, even if it was already at 1. See if VAC works now.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## ImplicitFTW (Sep 24, 2012)

That's the problem. I cannot open the control panel for VAC; a box pops up saying "Driver not loaded" and then the program closes.

EDIT: I checked out VAC in device manager and the device status was:

"Windows cannot initialize the device driver for this hardware. (Code 37)"


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

Just for kicks, uninstall the VAC driver first in device manager, then uninstall VAC itself, then restart the computer. Try a reinstall, but run it as administrator.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## ImplicitFTW (Sep 24, 2012)

i MaRk i said:


> Hi-
> 
> Just for kicks, uninstall the VAC driver first in device manager, then uninstall VAC itself, then restart the computer. Try a reinstall, but run it as administrator.
> 
> ...


You have to run it as an admin just to install it, but I tried again anyway and got the same error. I checked the devices status and got error 37 once again.


----------



## ImplicitFTW (Sep 24, 2012)

Bump (again)


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

Sorry about the wait

I asked for help from the other members of the staff, as i am at loss as to why the program refuses to work.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## ImplicitFTW (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm trying to contact the developers at the moment, but I haven't received a response for several days. Thanks for your help, and please contact me you figure something out


----------

